# Lily Camera- wowzers.... Get a load of this...



## LovePhotography (May 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vGcH0Bk3hg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jrista (May 15, 2015)

Sweet! I like the automation and follow feature.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2015)

Not 4K? What about DR?


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 15, 2015)

Well no... uh... kidding.

Jim


----------



## Bennymiata (May 15, 2015)

Where do you get it from?

I think I'm sold!


----------



## Click (May 15, 2015)

That's pretty cool. 8)


----------



## slclick (May 15, 2015)

$519 delivered, not too shabby.


----------



## ams2d (May 15, 2015)

$519 now but will be $999 before shipping after June 15.

The one feature missing is obstacle avoidance capabilities which limits where it can be used. But an interesting product.


----------



## distant.star (May 15, 2015)

.
*Look at *​
ME !!!​


----------



## dhr90 (May 15, 2015)

Thats quite cool. I can expect someone to moan about it having broken because they threw it without turning it on, and so had to watch it tumble down the side of a cliff...

I wonder if it would mess up tracking signals if two were operated in the same space?


----------



## lion rock (May 15, 2015)

Flying Selfie !!! ;D 8) 



distant.star said:


> .
> *Look at *​
> ME !!!​


----------



## gkaefer (May 16, 2015)

some Points are absolute negative:

+ no changeable battery. after 20min flighttime you've to charge lilly for 2 hours.
+ more than a kg wheight... and arount 25x25cm not so small
+ no 2d nore 3d gimbal. the stabilizatzion is done by Software. 14mp sensor and only using let say 10mp so having some Pixels left, right, top an on bottome side left for using with Software stabilization.
+ no obstacle avoidance builtin. so throwing the rone up in the air and hoping yu never ski through a tunnel like at the Lauberhorn-racetrack in Wengen...

not so fine design, but many of above Points solved:
www.flyzano.com
changable batteries, 59 grams, obstacle avoidance, (also Software solved gimbal), 10x10cm small, available with July... and with 170 GP ~ 270$ a bit cheaper too...

the obstacle avoidance Video example "drone tennis": https://youtu.be/ZDaoU30UsOw


----------



## Otara (May 16, 2015)

Ordered then cancelled - the general concept is great to me, but the release date and lack of any independent observation of how much this is an actual working product vs concept videos was what slowed me down after getting over the initial overgetitis reaction.

Narcissism aspects never even occurred to me, the automation vs having to constantly use a controller was what I found compelling, I would hope there's some option to have it taking video/pictures away from you as well as towards.

Suspect better is coming though, having seen theres multiple similar concepts coming out.


----------



## Aglet (May 16, 2015)

gkaefer said:


> some Points are absolute negative:
> 
> + no changeable battery. after 20min flighttime you've to charge lilly for 2 hours.
> + more than a kg wheight... and arount 25x25cm not so small
> ...



also cool, but needs a better marketing video like Lily's.


----------



## yorgasor (May 16, 2015)

Oooh, that's an awesome name for the pro model, The Narcissis!



Otara said:


> Ordered then cancelled - the general concept is great to me, but the release date and lack of any independent observation of how much this is an actual working product vs concept videos was what slowed me down after getting over the initial overgetitis reaction.
> 
> *Narcissism* aspects never even occurred to me, the automation vs having to constantly use a controller was what I found compelling, I would hope there's some option to have it taking video/pictures away from you as well as towards.
> 
> Suspect better is coming though, having seen theres multiple similar concepts coming out.


----------



## Luds34 (May 16, 2015)

Conceptually it looked pretty cool to me. Of course how often do I go snow boarding or white water rafting so is it less applicable? I suppose I could toss it in the air and record our lunch time bball pick up games at work.


----------



## fragilesi (May 24, 2015)

Luds34 said:


> Conceptually it looked pretty cool to me. Of course how often do I go snow boarding or white water rafting so is it less applicable? I suppose I could toss it in the air and record our lunch time bball pick up games at work.



Oddly enough when I saw it I was thinking it would be interesting so have it follow star players in a football match . . . bet it's going to happen one day. (And I was thinking of Association Football but the same thought applies to many sports.


----------



## Bennymiata (May 24, 2015)

Looks as though it's not quite as ready to go as the video would leave you to believe. 

http://www.rcdronearena.com/2015/05/15/lily-camera-selfie-drone-production/


----------



## fragilesi (May 24, 2015)

Bennymiata said:


> Looks as though it's not quite as ready to go as the video would leave you to believe.
> 
> http://www.rcdronearena.com/2015/05/15/lily-camera-selfie-drone-production/



Looks like someone has a lot of work to do, I'd be feeling a little nervous about pre-ordering one now. 

Still a great idea, hope he gets it right.


----------



## expatinasia (May 24, 2015)

Very good marketing video, but this is not new technology is it?

I saw a video not so long ago about a drone using tracking technology. It was perfect for shooting bikes, cars etc.

I think there may already be a couple of well known brands on the market which you may even be able to fit a GoPro or the like on to it.

Either way, I am not sure how I would feel about throwing tech of a bridge hoping it flies!  ;D


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 25, 2015)

back when I raced sailboats, I would have given anything to have something like this. 20 minutes of circling the boat as we practiced! WOW.


----------

